# 2018 diesel 6 sp manual



## B162009 (Aug 26, 2020)

My car was just serviced under warranty 29k slave cylinder and elbow pipe and another pipe and gaskets . So claimed they test drove it and diagnosed it and found no other issues , pedal was fine and firm I drove 6 miles , and noticed it was mushy and by the time I got it home it stays on the floor , anyone got any thoughts ? Master? Shifts smooth and fine when I “float” and when it was working makes no noises no shudders , hoping it isn’t my plate


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Could be air still in the lines that needs bleeding or a bad master or slave or a leak. 

Check fluid and check for leaks.


----------



## B162009 (Aug 26, 2020)

They said they bled and bled the lines replaced the slave along with gaskets and elbow pipes it did great for about 10 miles ish could it be master? My brakes are fine I’m just confused


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

B162009 said:


> My car was just serviced under warranty 29k slave cylinder and elbow pipe and another pipe and gaskets . So claimed they test drove it and diagnosed it and found no other issues , pedal was fine and firm I drove 6 miles , and noticed it was mushy and by the time I got it home it stays on the floor , anyone got any thoughts ? Master? Shifts smooth and fine when I “float” and when it was working makes no noises no shudders , hoping it isn’t my plate


 That is a near certain clutch hydraulics problem.. they need to fix it, bring it back to dealership or have it towed back, let them figure it out. There is no fixing that at home, unless you want to pull the transmission to get the hydraulics bled or replaced. It seems unlikly the master cylinder would suddenly fail after they replaced the slave and elbow, it's almost certainly a problem with the work already done.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

B162009 said:


> They said they bled and bled the lines replaced the slave along with gaskets and elbow pipes it did great for about 10 miles ish could it be master? My brakes are fine I’m just confused


As long as the fluid reservoir is full it is not that. Could be work done that failed or the master. 

There was a time these assemblies were sold as a master/slave kit and everything was changed together to avoid this problem. Sometimes when one part fails the contaminants can move elsewhere and cause damage and lead to another failure shortly after the initial repair.


----------



## B162009 (Aug 26, 2020)

MRO1791 said:


> That is a near certain clutch hydraulics problem.. they need to fix it, bring it back to dealership or have it towed back, let them figure it out. There is no fixing that at home, unless you want to pull the transmission to get the hydraulics bled or replaced. It seems unlikly the master cylinder would suddenly fail after they replaced the slave and elbow, it's almost certainly a problem with the work already done.


I agree but I shouldn’t have to pay for a tow they need to come get it their work wasn’t done right I shouldn’t be out of pocket a tow . Agreed ? So as I sit in the car I can pump the clutch and gain pressure


----------



## 93bandit (Mar 2, 2020)

You don't mention why you took your Cruze in for the warranty repair. Was the pedal mushy and staying on the floor before you took it to the dealer?


----------



## B162009 (Aug 26, 2020)

I guess I was so flustered i didn’t mention? Yes it was on the floor when I took it in, pumping it from inside without removing lid I gain pressure , I took it in they diagnosed it as slave issue they replaced seals , elbow pipe 2x and bled using machine according to notes, the pedal felt wonderful as I drove it home I made it maybe 15 miles (8 is an exaggeration ) and I noticed It wasn’t engaging until 2-3 inches . Completely losing pressure same problem fluid not low and not leaking .


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I would think that the shop that did the initial repair should/would cover the tow since the original problem seems to have not been properly and/or completely repaired.


----------



## B162009 (Aug 26, 2020)

Air is for sure leaking in has to be I can pump it just to get it in first and then float my gears the rest the way, though unsafe it’s my only option until they reopen , I’m in Louisiana and we are closed due to hurricane Laura


----------



## B162009 (Aug 26, 2020)

Ok y’all it was the slave , I feel they missed it the first time here are the two invoices and they’re almost identical except for mention of slave . This could have all been avoided I never made mention of clutch slipping and all hydraulic related being able
to pump clutch to regain pressure , a month later and arguing with dealership here we are thanka to all who helped


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

B162009 said:


> I never made mention of clutch slipping


I swear, it's like they don't even listen to you.

Twice (TWICE!) told dealership service writers that my clutch pedal was stuck to the floor AND that it wasn't actuating the clutch (I couldn't shift it into gear). BOTH TIMES they basically ignored the second problem and didn't put it on the service ticket. BOTH TIMES the technicians thought it was just a problem with the pedal not returning to the top of the stroke, and they both ignored the transmission not going into gear.

I think in the future I am going to stand behind or beside them at their computer to literally watch what they are typing into the computer so I can verify it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> I swear, it's like they don't even listen to you.
> 
> Twice (TWICE!) told dealership service writers that my clutch pedal was stuck to the floor AND that it wasn't actuating the clutch (I couldn't shift it into gear). BOTH TIMES they basically ignored the second problem and didn't put it on the service ticket. BOTH TIMES the technicians thought it was just a problem with the pedal not returning to the top of the stroke, and they both ignored the transmission not going into gear.
> 
> I think in the future I am going to stand behind or beside them at their computer to literally watch what they are typing into the computer so I can verify it.


You need to find another dealer. If this is the experience then drive elsewhere even if it’s farther


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> You need to find another dealer. If this is the experience then drive elsewhere even if it’s farther


It was two separate dealers. One in Burlington VT that didn't listen to what I said, but being on vacation and needing to get moving I didn't have a chance to argue about it. The other is where the car is stuck for now until they fix it. It's dangerous to drive it without a functioning clutch.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> It was two separate dealers. One in Burlington VT that didn't listen to what I said, but being on vacation and needing to get moving I didn't have a chance to argue about it. The other is where the car is stuck for now until they fix it. It's dangerous to drive it without a functioning clutch.


If you’re on vacation then yah options limited. If I was in home area I’d have it towed. Sure sucks to lose one of my 4 200 mile tows froM triple A but not worth the dealer F up.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> If you’re on vacation then yah options limited. If I was in home area I’d have it towed. Sure sucks to lose one of my 4 200 mile tows froM triple A but not worth the dealer F up.


The dealership in Vermont didn't have the parts to do the repair they wanted to do (the one I would have had to pay for), and they certainly weren't willing to do the warranty repair that is probably necessary. It would have meant I would be stuck in Burlington for a few days when I had a schedule to keep. I crossed my fingers and got lucky. That very afternoon was me driving to Mount Washington NH and driving up the auto road with a bum clutch acting up. I'm lucky the car didn't take a dump right there on one of the steepest roads in America.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> The dealership in Vermont didn't have the parts to do the repair they wanted to do (the one I would have had to pay for), and they certainly weren't willing to do the warranty repair that is probably necessary. It would have meant I would be stuck in Burlington for a few days when I had a schedule to keep. I crossed my fingers and got lucky. That very afternoon was me driving to Mount Washington NH and driving up the auto road with a bum clutch acting up. I'm lucky the car didn't take a dump right there on one of the steepest roads in America.


Car manufacturers want to know how to get customers to buy their product? How about you fix the piss poor standard dealers are held to. Sucks you got treated so bad.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> Car manufacturers want to know how to get customers to buy their product? How about you fix the piss poor standard dealers are held to. Sucks you got treated so bad.


I can't really fault what the VT dealership did, but if this is a warranty repair I do want my money back from them.

They "diagnosed" the car with what they were presented: a clutch pedal that was repeatedly sticking to the floor. They surely didn't disassemble anything but instead found the TSB that gave them an easy answer. The TSB isn't a warranty repair, so I got billed $133.75.

If I had left the car there to be fixed and dealt with all the problems, I'd be looking at days taken out of my vacation, stuck at that dealership for what would probably be 4-5 days.


----------



## B162009 (Aug 26, 2020)

This is me totally, the two pieces of paper IDENTICAL except one piece of information a “slave cylinder “ why is it I went through two advisors in 3 weeks each “no longer” with us. Something that bothers me is I drove less than 18 miles presented same issue, no one returns calls I know the dodge me, based on caller ID I could call with a different number and they magically answer. Either way slave cylinder was a 11 hour job and near 2000 dollars . Lesson learned I will research vehicles and costs to repair them in future . The turbo diesel , being manual was what sold me on the vehicle .


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

The slave cylinder repair is listed specifically in the warranty manual that comes with the vehicle as being a covered repair under warranty.


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

Right here


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Wantatune said:


> The slave cylinder repair is listed specifically in the warranty manual that comes with the vehicle as being a covered repair under warranty.


Oh, I'm aware. They desperately want it to not be a warranty repair so they are shotgunning every possible part and procedure at the car that they can possibly bill me for before they broke down and ordered a slave cylinder to replace.

Now it will be a bee-eye-itch to argue about getting the first repair costs refunded. I'll pay them for the hydraulic line and elbow parts because that's excluded from warranty and is a minor cost, but I want to see how creative they get about trying to say all the labor to replace those parts is something I should pay for and the tenth of an hour of labor to replace the slave cylinder is all they will cover.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

B162009 said:


> Either way slave cylinder was a 11 hour job and near 2000 dollars


Nice. How is it an 11 hour job?!


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

I had to use my extended warranty for them to replace the elbow and pipe. The dealership covered the co-pay. Then took it back the next day and cussed them out and they changed the slave. Took 3 months from start to finish. The slave cylinder replacement requires the removal of the transmission.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Wantatune said:


> The slave cylinder replacement requires the removal of the transmission.


That is the big question I was asking and no one other than you answered yet.

While they have the transmission removed, I'm going to ask that they replace the clutch disc if there is anything more than absolutely minimal wear. Might as well do that as pre-emptive maintenance while they have it apart. I'm willing to pay for that part.

I'm also going to ask they do a quick inspection of that dual-mass flywheel for any potential troubles. If it's apart, might as well check for things I might not notice and if there are things broken I would pay for new parts to fix it if the parts are updated, changed, or otherwise better than what I've heard about some older parts with that problem.


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

Be prepared for the clutch and flywheel to be on backorder for 2 months.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Wantatune said:


> Be prepared for the clutch and flywheel to be on backorder for 2 months.


Wonderful.

My memory is that 2018 and newer cars don't have much trouble because parts for the DMF were updated.

My opinion is that I'm a good driver of manual transmission cars, and I also have a lot of highway miles. It's probably likely that the clutch disc has minimal wear on it so there is no need to replace it, but if they have it apart and there is wear it's a pretty cheap part to just put a new one in there.

It's similar to my experience with Japanese cars and timing belt replacements: Replace the water pump at the same time because it's like a $40 part with $50 additional labor, but the $600 timing belt replacement is tons of labor to take all that stuff apart. Same reason for replacing serpentine belt and all the tensioners at the same time. The labor is being invested so just replace the parts unless they are immaculate when you inspect them.


----------

